# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Epiphany Eyewear, smart glasses, Vergence Labs, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vergence Labs, Inc.

"Social Video Glasses!" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Epiphany Eyewear by Vergence Labs -- Dev Update Dec 2012 

Published on Mar 29, 2013

----------

